# Songbird: Erster Trailer zum Corona-Film von Michael Bay



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Songbird: Erster Trailer zum Corona-Film von Michael Bay* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Songbird: Erster Trailer zum Corona-Film von Michael Bay*


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das so intelligent ist, wärend der aktuellen Corona-Pandemie so einen Film rauszubringen.
Zumindest dürften sich bestimmte Leute den Film nicht angucken, da sie dann noch mehr Angst bekommen als sie ohnehin schon haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2020)

Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Die Leute sollen vor etwas Angst bekommen, was ansich nicht schlimm ist, damit man die Schäfchen besser kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Baer85 (1. November 2020)

Da haben sich die Produzenten eben gedacht, dass man mit einem aktuellen Thema gut Kasse machen kann.^^
Der Film interessiert mich nicht. Sah ziemlich klischeehaft aus. 

@TheBadFrag: War das Sarkasmus oder wirklich deine Meinung? Das Emoji kann man nicht eindeutig einordnen.

Ich hoffe es war Sarkasmus, denn niemand mit Verstand sollte mehr behaupten, dass Covid 19 "ansich nicht schlimm" ist.


----------



## Regenerator (2. November 2020)

Könnte bitte jemand diesen Artikel korrekturlesen? Der arme Praktikant war damit offenbar überfordert... Ach nein, war ja kein Praktikant!


----------



## Mylo (9. Februar 2021)

Ohne Zombies läuft hier garnix!


----------

